# TV won't power on.



## tyler435 (Feb 20, 2012)

hi i need help , i have a sony lcd kdl 32l5000 tv and it worked perfectly but then all of a sudden the screen turned off and i cannot get it to turn back on even the led light in the fron is irresponsive , i tried changing location to check my ac cable and i tried firmly adjusting the outlet cable , nothing seems to work , is there any suggestion avoiding the solution of a technicians services?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You can try removing power for 30+ minutes. You can also check for a fuse on the back.

But otherwise, no, there is nothing that can be done aside from having it serviced.


----------

